
Give It Up (2010) - jonathansizz
http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/philanthropy/give-it
======
kelukelugames
I love Gates' persuasiveness.

"What you are doing is fantastic. You are giving a high percentage and doing
it in a very efficient way to causes you have thought deeply about.

The key benefit of your getting involved in the pledge would be having people
learn more from your example both in your pledge letter and your participation
in the yearly events. We believe the more people we get involved the stronger
the effort will be and the more people who will join.

You are right that the Giving Pledge allows people to join in who don’t give
until their will comes into action. Since people don’t know when they will die
it is a bit difficult to make the timing of their giving super specific.

You are also right that some people set up foundations without a strong focus
or leadership and with high overhead."

------
boxcardavin
Was there any followup to this in the years before his death? Mr. Wilson
doesn't sound like the life of the party.

